# Good LEDs For General Illumination



## ellerbro (Aug 27, 2007)

Any suggestions as to particular 1W - 3W LEDs that give off a pleasant white light that would be good for general room illumination purposes? The bluish cool white of the couple LEDs (BestHongKong ProLight and Seoul Semiconductor Pure White 6500K) I have are a little harsh.

Thanks!


----------



## brickbat (Aug 27, 2007)

ellerbro said:


> ...that give off a pleasant white light..



"Pleasant' is in the eye of the beholder. I just got a warm color bin CREE XR-C. I like it. In fact, it's the best looking 'white' I've seen in a LED. It looks to be around 3500K, and their claimed CRI is 80. They also offer 'neutral' white binned lamps, which are nominally around 4100K, and higher color temps as well, but you said you wanted to avoid blueish tints...

Try one, they are giving away sample warm and cool lamps on their website.


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 29, 2007)

you mean CREE's website? can you be more specific as to where? i didn't see any links on the main site.

thanks

david.


----------



## brickbat (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp7090_xre.asp


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks. requested one, wonder if I qualify.

david.


----------

